# What reptiles could I permanently keep in a 3ft x 1.5ft x 2ft vivarium??



## Kogecko (May 27, 2010)

Hi guys!

I currently have a spare 3ft x 1.5ft x 2ft glass vivarium, it's the largest Exo-Terra vivarium at the moment. I have used it to temporarily house my Rainbow Boa, Water Dragon and Dwarf Ridge Tail Monitors. 
Such as the image below:

Water Dragon setup-









I am now hoping to add to my collection of reptiles but am not 100% sure what I want yet - how can you choose? 

Are there any Lizards or Chelonia that I could permanently house is the above vivarium? Or at least a few that would last a while in there before upgrading? 

I currently keep Leopards Geckos/Water Dragons/Crested Geckos and Ridgetail Monitors. I have kept Beardies and a wide variety of snakes and would prefer something different, possibly more challenging to keep.

Any help would be much appreciated guys!


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

What about an Amazon Tree Boa? Or Green Tree Python?


----------

